# A little sound design in Blade Runner 2049 Trailer.



## StevenMcDonald (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello! A while back I came close but ultimately missed out on getting music placed in the first Blade Runner 2049 trailer. But Trailer #2 that came out this week actually uses a little bit of the sound design FX stem from one of my tracks. Just a couple small hits and I think maybe a riser from one of my tracks is layered into the music they used to beef it up a little.

Not a glamorous thing like getting the music would have been. But I'm still really happy about being involved in a trailer in some small way. Especially Blade Runner!!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 22, 2017)

Congrats Steven.

*Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep ?*


----------

